# bulk fishfood



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i bought some fish food flakes at my lfs and it was 1/4 lb for $3.25!







it may have even been cheaper if u bought more at once. i didnt look though...1/4 lb is plenty

does anyone else buy flakes this way? if u dont then u def should.

cheap as hell and great for feeder fish


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I buy just enough for my show fish to be able to eat within a few months or so.

I've heard that after 6 months food starts losing their nutritional value.

Not sure if that's an old wives tale or not, but just to be safe. lol


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I buy 1 Kilo of Hai Feng (hormone enhanced color and growth acceleration) for 35 dollars. This is the good stuff, straight from malaysia.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

that may be good stuff, but expensive

im just feeding my feeders with it


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

actually that's only $1/ounce. Not a bad deal at all. It's merely presented in a large quantity.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yeah that is a pretty cheap price, but more expensive than what i got!!









only by 75 cents though! i was unaware of what a kilo was in comparison to a pound

i know more about measurements and weights because of this though...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I buy the largest things of fishfood I can find, it is usually the cheapest/lowest in nutritional value, but I varey the diet so it doesn't much matter - it is really cheap and lasts for ages


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

My package has Chinese writing all over it







. Im ordering some special food that says."flower horn is no dumb fish"


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> My package has Chinese writing all over it
> 
> 
> 
> ...












are u sure about that?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

haha my buddy decided to buy a pound of discuss flakes, dunno the diff between that and regular flakes besides costing more. And his Discuss dies. I laughed, but atleast his cichlids are eating it.


----------

